# Before, & After Pics (among others): 93 Nissan Sentra (56k users, go make dinner)



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good. Need to wash the underside of the hood, stands out.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

*White Car*



oliverr87 said:


> Putting rubber coating for sound insulation (it works GREAT! Eventually I'll get some insulation from Home Depot and see what I can use there...but right now its PERFECT):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks very nice, I liked everything from the interior to the engine and bay, but the fact that it is white makes it look kinda dull!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

He may have went crazy with the paint, but that is one CLEAN engine bay. That should make up it. Nice car...


:edit: How in the hell did my post end up before the original? Someone needs to fix this shit!!!!!


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, I will start off with the BEFORE pictures when I was able to get my hands on it on September: 


















































After:


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

Putting rubber coating for sound insulation (it works GREAT! Eventually I'll get some insulation from Home Depot and see what I can use there...but right now its PERFECT):











































List of changes from STOCK:
-custom made cold air intake
-synthetic leather seat covers (washable)
-painted black door trim accessories
-painted black center console (where handbrake is etc.)
-engine bay aluminum paint and rims (if you can notice, they are the same color and people say the rims didn't look good...psh i LOVE my donuts!! I wanted some 'BLING' from the stock silver. )
-painted white bumpers, sidetrim, and mirrors
-removed stock rubber shift boot, cut shifter shorter, and replaced knob and boot
-floor and side interior panels covered with rubber insulation
-tachometer
-along with maintenance repair work (front oil seal, cv boots)
-timing set at 12 degrees, no pinging, knocking, silky smooth, smoother than before
-radio and speakers (previously there was nothing lol)

All of this I have done myself, painting, etc. No mechanic has gotten their finger on this car!! I'm really proud of the way it turned on. I am a sucker for white cars, and this one turned out GREAT! 

Comments, flaming, opinions appreciated! Thanks for looking!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Went crazy on the paint with that engine didn't ya


----------



## mevans (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow..............


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Oliver has really done a nice job on his car, and looks better in person than pictures online give justice. Like most owners and their cars in this position, our Sentras will most always be a work in progress. Still, its a great job.


----------



## arjayiii (Dec 13, 2005)

*nice!!!*

The car really looks great. Nice clean look. Great job oliver.


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

WHOA! very nice... i like engine bay... very tide engine and black leather seat... where did you get that seats from?


----------

